# Can't install linux_base-f10



## zippy99 (Nov 30, 2009)

I cannot install linux_base-f10 (DVD or from ports). 
Please help because I need this for compiling the nvidia module from ports. (The default install of xorg results in a blank screen when I type startx (kde 4.3.1. installed) and .xinitrc created)

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

"Cannot install" is not enough information. Error messages, process output, anything. Do you have Linux support turned on (linux_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf)? Does linux.ko show up in [cmd=]kldstat[/cmd]?


----------



## zippy99 (Nov 30, 2009)

no. I haven't.
Problem appears just at the the installation from DVD (DVD verified and ok)
error code -1


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

You will need Linux support loaded before installing FC10 (from any source).


----------



## zippy99 (Nov 30, 2009)

even in the defalut install? Untill now the line <linux_load="YES"> in rc. conf was automatically set on default installing, at the end of installation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

It's linux_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf, and linux_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf. Anyway, so long as linux.ko does not show up in `kldstat`, you'll not be able to install FC*.


----------



## zippy99 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok. Thank you!


----------



## aCOSwt (Nov 30, 2009)

zippy99 said:
			
		

> I cannot install linux_base-f10


Another point being : Which FreeBSD version are you running ?
Remember that if you are running a #6, you should install linux_base-*fc4* and not linux_base-f10.


----------



## zippy99 (Dec 1, 2009)

FreeBSD 8 production release.
problem solved. Thank you!

Amazing! It runs just amazing, nvidia driver working superb.
Now I'm trying to solve the flash in firefox, I'll try with Fedora flash.


----------



## zippy99 (Dec 1, 2009)

do you know a simpler method installing Openoffice? I tried from ports but I got enough small â€žproblemsâ€ with java installation because of licensing (some regarded links not working)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

This topic is not about OpenOffice ... start a new topic or search for OpenOffice in the forums. There's plenty of talk about it already.


----------

